# new mom update!



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

Forgive me if I ramble, but it's so amazing watching these kitties develop, I just have to share! (and remember -- I've never had a cat before, let alone kittens!) The babies are a little over 3 weeks old and definitely socializing, exploring, learning . . . (and hopping, bouncing, rolling, sniffing, walking, running . . . )

In fact, (and I feel like a proud momma!), I had noticed some wet spots on their towel a few days ago, so I set up a little litter box -- the biggest one is already using it! One of them is a climber, trying to scale every barrier I have in place; another must be 'teething' -- I saw her gnawing at the duct tape I have on the rough edges of their box.

Mom kind of had me scared over the weekend, though. Friday night, she just stayed in one spot for hours, front paws curled under, head erect, not wanting to be disturbed. (like _I_ get when I have a migraine!)

Saturday a.m. she seemed her old self; afternoon time though, she stayed stretched out, no energy -- the babies had to come to _her_ to nurse. Since then she seems to be OK, so I'm attributing all that to post-partum depression! :lol: 

But, her maternal instinct *is* tireless, and she's constantly monitoring, nuturing, training, and tending to her babies, and they're healthy, developing, and romping around -- I'll keep you posted!

So, next comes the weaning process? When should I start setting out food for the kitties? My income is rather limited so I've read I can just soften up 'Kitten Chow'?

Thanks for letting me gush!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Please DO gush! I love hearing about it! I'm sorry I can't answer your question about food, but you'll get answers from other members. I'm so glad this is going well.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, no! We LOVE hearing about kittens!!  
Kittens usually will start eating solid foods at about 4-6 weeks.
Mama should also be on kitten food until they are completely weened. She needs the extra nutrients and calories now. That may also help them get started. Kitten see, kitten do.
I would get canned food and not soften the Kitten Chow. Wetting dry food is a breading grownd for bacteria. I've found that feeding my cats wet really isn't much more expensive anyway since they don't eat as much.

EDIT to add: Oh, one more thing. I'd recomend putting their dishes on a mat or tray 'cause they can be quite messy when they start eating.


----------



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks guys -- like I said, this is all new to me so it's nice to have someone to brag to! (And I never had any kids, so I figure I'm entitled!)  

Anyway, I opened the "floodgates" tonight, and let the babies venture out into the living room (they've recently been trying to scale the walls of their 'prison' in my bedroom!), and I realized my question about how I'd know when they're ready to eat real food, was answered.

The biggest one (the "problem child"), once he was 'freed', headed straight toward mom's food bowl! Mom however, was definitely not having it, so I guess it's not time! (either that, or she wasn't willing to share!)

But, I thought kitten food only came in dry form? (I guess I'll have to check out the cat food aisle more thoroughly!) Mom's mainly been eating canned, but I've also got adult dry and kitten chow out. (too many choices?)

Thank God for the internet! (or should I be thanking Al Gore?!) Things are only going so well 'cuz I have all this information available to me, and you guys to help me balance out the 'experts' advice with 'the real deal'!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Prison Break - kitty style!  

Sounds like it's going well - pictures would be wonderful (hint, hint)! 

:2kitties


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I can speak from experience that it's so much fun when you participate in helping them learn new skills.  rcat
Can't wait for the pictures! And more kitten stories! (Please :lol: )


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

when my mother weened kittens, she used Farleys rusks initially - made into a paste with kitten milk. She made it really runny initially so that they just lapped it up. Later, once they got the hang of that, she gave them canned kitten food.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

3 of our cats were 3 weeks old without a Mom when they came to us. It was so wonderful bottle feeding and taking care of them. They have grown into the most loving cats and we always look at them with pride that we helped raise them to be that way. You could post daily updates and I, for one, would be thrilled to read them!!

I'll add my plea for pictures too :crying


----------



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

You may regret suggesting that, Leazie! :wink Allow me to give y'all a little background, first. (I'll try to give you the condensed version!) (But I've been dying to share all this with someone!)

Mom acquired me around Christmas, when she'd appear as I came home from work at night. Like I said, I'd never had a cat before, but even *I* couldn't leave her out in the cold!!! 

The first night I took her in, I wasn't prepared, and when I stepped in the tub to take a shower the next morning, my toes encountered something squishy! (apparently, that was the spot for the litter box at her prior residence!)

Before I knew it, she was pregnant, and she sailed through that. Finally _the_ night arrived, and I got to watch the whole delivery -- it was so cool! I had prepared two spots for her, but, as she stood in the doorway of my bedroom, you could see this wave come over her and with a few more pushes, the first baby slid out. Apparently she didn't need a 'spot'!

She immediately went to work cleaning him off (as I immediately rushed to slide some newspaper under this miracle unfolding!) and then just left it where it lay! She ended up delivering all four of them in my living room, with all the lights on, and my neighbor and me looking on! (figuring things out as she went along!)

Her final nesting place became a towel on the floor by the side of my bed, unprotected, out there in front of God and everybody! So, I guess she trusts me! But it was amazing watching the whole process, and how natural it seemed to her.

She had the first one around 11pm, and the last one about 3am -- I swear that one came out of the womb groping for a nipple! (that's the "problem child"!)

I was awakened later in the morning by mom meowing in my face, and discovered she had delivered a fifth baby on the floor at the foot of my bed. Unfortunately, even with all her valiant licking, that one was stillborn, and she eventually just kind of walked away from it, leaving me to tend to the remains.

Well, that's enough for the first installment-- stayed tuned for Part II ! (let me know if I'm carrying on too much -- I won't be insulted!)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're not carrying on too much, but we'll need pictures with Part II.  

Loved Part I!!! :lol:


----------



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, ok, quit nagging me! :lol: This was when they were only two days old (ahhhhh . . . )

There's two blond and two black (one of which is buried under his brother!) It's amazing how fast they've developed -- mom can only handle two at a time nowadays!

I don't have a digital camera and am somewhat 'technologically-challenged', but hopefully, updated pics will be forthcoming with the next installment!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you! Thank you! Beautiful! :yellbounce 

When I first joined, I didn't have ANY camera - so I do understand.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Alright, no more nagging :lol: Thank you for the beautiful photo!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Priceless. I love how you tell a story. Did you ever say what the Mom's name is (I could have overlooked it).


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Ohhhh, SO sweet! :heart


----------



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

*new picture*










Ok, obviously I haven't quite figured out the technology, but I had to post it anyway! (I'll work out the kinks later!)

There's more to see in the 'member's gallery'.

They're one month old now! :bday


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

ME WANT!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll have two, pleeeeease :lol:


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, geez... they're so CUTE! I want kittens now. 

I will go and lay down until the urge to get kittens goes away. I live in a one-bedroom apartment, two cats is enough.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG! They are SOOO cute!


----------



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

I know, I know -- they're so adorable! And absolutely everything they do is adorable! (no brag, just fact!) (I swear I saw one of them sucking their 'thumb' the other day!) I've sat here and watched in amazement as "Big Boy" (the problem child!) mimics mom grooming herself after eating -- I mean literally paw for paw, lick for lick, doing exactly what mom's doing. Amazing!

They finally overcame the obstacle to getting under my bed (it was only a matter of time!) so that's their new hang out. And it's kind of funny, 'cuz from the day they were born until this weekend, they've all slept together as a group - a family, out in the open. Now, suddenly one will be tucked away in a corner, another hiding out behind the door; two might be together under the bed. (ah . . . independence!)

It's like over the weekend they became teenagers! Even mom seems to understand this stage -- she stays nearby, intervening when necessary, but doesn't take any crap! (I've witnessed some 'spankings' lately!) (and I even think one of them is 'grounded'!)  

I really knew they were 'growed' yesterday, when a friend who has two dogs came over. She got within two feet of the babies, and they reared up and hissed! First of all, I didn't even know what they were doing (remember, never had a cat!) -- all I heard was the noise, and thought they were wheezing or sneezing or something! Then I saw those ferocious faces, mouths wide open, baring all four of their threatening fangs, and knew they meant business! (they're growing up so fast . . . !)

Haven't really gotten the inspiration to name mom (although 'mom' seems to fit!) I've always said she's "her own cat", so I can't seem to apply a 'label' to her! She's not the cute and cuddly kind, but yet very friendly; she enjoys the comforts of home, but basically wants to be outside, "cattin" around (like some men I've known!); there's nothing about her physically that stands out . . . Maybe I'm waiting for her to give _me_ a name! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I checked out the other pictures - the Playing photo is my favorite. 

They're SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! :luv 

More stories, please!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Now that the kids are a little older you might think about having Mom-cat spayed, especially with her cattin' 'round.


----------



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

Obviously, still haven't worked out the kinks, but I think this one's sweet, too. (I posted a couple other new ones in the gallery, in case y'all are interested)! :wink: 

I'm sitting here watching as mom grooms Fraidy-cat (the solid black one), but what I find interesting is that Big Boy (problem child!) is sitting nearby on his rump, intently observing the process. It's like you can just see the little wheels in his brain, clicking, absorbing it all! But, oops, little brother just came along and disrupted that reverie with an offside attack -- lesson over!

So now they've all migrated to mom and are feeding -- again! Except for Big Boy -- he's close by, but chillin' on his own. Actually I think he may have an upset tummy -- this morning I let them out of their bedroom "prison" and into the "yard" (my living room). But, before I knew it, he had made a beeline to mom's food and was lapping up the gravy like it was mother's milk!

About an hour later, he was curled up in a ball, while everybody else was romping around. Doesn't seem like he's ready for that yet! (but it _was _cute how he got his paws all in it!) :lol: 

About the spaying -- Mom's definitely going to get spayed! But: *1)* I thought I had to wait till after the babies were weaned, and, *2)* I really do live paycheck-to-paycheck and even an extra $50 doesn't come easily, plus some places require all their shots too (which I would like to get since she's so 'outdoorsy'), but now we're talking like $125!

So I need to talk to PETA, etc, and plead my case (and someone told me playing the "I took in a stray cat" card would help!) But like I said, I thought I had another month or so before I could even consider the surgery -- somehow I can't imagine trying to nurse after being spayed! Ouch!

And Marie73, I'm flattered by the "I love this thread" photo -- I had seen it in the gallery and thought it was endearing, but didn't make the 'thread' connection to the forum 'thread' (duh!) I just thought it was referring to the actual spool of thread! (again, duh!) Now I get it! :lol:

And . . . isn't it interesting I can come up with names for all the babies, but I can't seem to find one that suits mom? :? "Mom" it is!


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwwe, I miss when all Squirrels kittens were born. The babies are so much fun. 

Squirrel was spayed 7 weeks after her kittens were born because she went into heat. The vet used a special suture technique so all the stiches were inside and the kittens would not be tempted to bother them while nursing. And a different pain medication via a transdermal patch in the back of her neck that would not be passed through the milk to the kittens. She allowed the babies to nurse within an hour of me bringing her home from the vet the next day after the surgery.

She continued to nurse for a couple weeks after surgery. Of course the babies were eating kitten food by then, so the nursing was more for comfort than for nutrition. 

Be careful letting her outside. She can go into heat while she is still nursing. 

Enjoy the kittens! They are so much fun! 

Have you checked your area for low cost spay clinics? The city of Chicago offers $10 spay/neutering for certain zip codes to keep the stray population in check.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

newmom said:


> ...I can't seem to find one that suits mom? :? "Mom" it is!


We had a feral cat have kittens under our shed and we called her MammaKitty. I trapped her and the kittens, tamed the kittens for adoption and had her spayed and released (feral) back on my property and we _still_ called her MammaKitty, even though she would never have kittens again.
After it became apparent that MammaKitty would stay and was showing signs of allowing us to become her family and taming down...Hubby told me she needed a NAME. So, I stuck with "M" as the first letter and chose:
Malibu.


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Also try your local humane society. I know the one here will do it cheaply if only to keep more kittens from ending up there. Also, our vet has a lower price for "feral" spay/neuters so you might ask your local vet if they offer something like that.

^.".^


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Spaying won't interfere with milk production. Just be sure the vet knows Mom is nursing.
I did a quick search and found Des had posted these links to stickies here-

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10228 
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10229

Hope these help.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Newmom - thanks for the laugh - your pictures are KILLING me, though! I fall in love with a kitten a day it seems, I guess because I've never had a little kitten.  

My vet spays and neuters ferals for free. Even though you're not exactly "trapping and releasing" - I think taking in the pregnant stray mom so the kittens would have a safe place to be born should get you some sympathy and brownie points with a local vet. 

Good luck - and keep the stories and pictures coming....even though it's torturing me. :fust


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Call me a masochist, but i love this kind of torture. More pics, please! :lol:


----------



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your helpful hints, comments, suggestions, links . . . Basically I just need to start making some phone calls. But I didn't think you could really tell when a cat was in heat. What are the tell-"tail" signs? :wink: Seems like the only thing I've read is that their cry to go outside sounds more "desperate". (like I imagine the 'plaintive wail' of the dog in the OJ Simpson case was like!) 

Anyway, the babies are changing daily. The cardboard divider I have across the bedroom doorway is 18 inches high, and just in the last couple days, they've conquered that! (they look like little baby rock climbers!) (getting up isn't the hard part; it's the "now what?" once they get there that perplexes them!) They don't stay out for much more than 15 minutes though, and then, one-by-one, they take that leap that gets them back home. (even if it takes a couple tries . . !) 

And I could tell they needed something to attack besides each other, so I put a couple little cat toys in the room. What intrigued me though is that mom, who has trusted me from day one, came from like out of nowhere as soon as I introduced the toy to the kitty, to inspect it. (and these toys were around before the babies). Maternal instinct's an amazing thing! 

And the curious thing is that *Fraidy-cat *was the first one to approach the toys and engage them in combat. (He didn't get his name 'cuz he's the adventurous one!) I had cut a straw in half and taunted them with a piece, and within ten minutes, Fraidy-cat had that thing in his mouth and was strutting around like he was bringing home dinner! _Animal_ instinct's an amazing thing! 

Hopefully, my neighbor will once again be nice and let me borrow his digital camera and commandeer his computer this weekend so I can get some more pics. I'll let him know how much it would mean to y'all :lol:


----------

